# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Harbor freight belt sander

## RangerXanatos

I know a lot of people start off with the 1x30 belt sander for working on knives before getting something bigger and better. Quick question, is the combo with the disc sander worth it or just stick with the belt sander? I'm not looking for anything higher priced till I know if it is something I'll enjoy and keep doing. Thanks.

----------


## natertot

I don't make knives, but I do have the belt/disc combo from harbor freight and it works pretty good for wood based projects. Mine is the 4" x 36" belt with 6" disc and here is a link.

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-...der-97181.html

When you get it, it does come with a few belts and discs, but not many and no variety. When I got mine, I also bought a variety of belts and discs for it separately. They were pretty inexpensive at HF and do pretty good, but like I said, I only use it for smaller wood projects.

----------


## crashdive123

My first Harbor Freight 1 X 30 was the combo.  The next three have been just the 1 X 30.  I only use them for shaping handles now.  The advantage to the disc is that you can get a true flat grind on things - not just the steel, but your handle material as well.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Ok, here's another question. I'm seeing online the combos for the 1x30 and 4x36 are about the same with the 1x30 being about $5 more. Would there be a reason to get one over the other?

----------


## natertot

I chose the 4x36 because I use mine for wood projects, most of which would be greater than 1" in width. The 4" allows me to get an even surface over a greater width than a 1" would.

You have been talking about knife making for it's use. I don't make knives so I cannot offer input there.

----------


## crashdive123

Any grinder (belt sander) can be used for knife making.  It is just a matter of getting used to what you have to use.  For me - remember I only do my handles with one - the 1 X 30 is a better choice.

----------


## canid

The 4" machine is just about the worst possible choice, but it'll do in a pinch. I have always found the disc more useful (or usable) than the belt but I did a heck of a lot of work on mine.

You can get a small 1" belt machine for about the same price though, and you're going to find that a wide belt is not what you want. A lot of knives have been made on those 1x30s, though you'll find yourself wishing to upgrade nearly immediately.

----------


## kyratshooter

You will find yourself using the sander for much more than just knife making and the disk is really handy for the host of other things one uses a sander to accomplish.

The sander does 90% of what I used to use my grinder to accomplish only the sander does it more precisely and you do not have to worry about loading up your grinder wheel with stuff a grinder is not made to deal with, like wood and plastics.

----------


## canid

Well put. Even within knifemaking, one of those areas a disc is indispensable is in handle scales.

----------


## hunter63

Thing is.....A combo will get you started, and if you find that you are getting into knife building ...or what ever more and more....you will want a never better unit.
You will end up with several units, different grits and such, so as to go for one job to another with out changing belts and such.

If you are going to use it everyday, or commercially, buy the best unit that you can......

I use a small Craftsman (used to be all Craftsman tools, not so much any more) ...2 in wide, and a 6 in disk.....and does everything I need.
I don't build knives any more.

----------


## hunter63

Double post oops

----------


## finallyME

I have a 4X30 and it isn't the best for grinding bevels on a knife.  You will find that things just get in the way more.  The 1" wide ones would be better.

----------


## canid

not only does the width cause issues for that reason but the motors are sized for provide sufficient torque for sanding soft rigid materials, not hard. In most models I've encountered, they are not even entirely appropriate for that. When you move on to hard rigid materials or soft materials with give over that same surface area you find that drag quickly bogs down the motor. A comparably sized motor over a smaller surface area does less work at a time more efficiently.

----------

